# Allgemeine Diskussion über Hochsprachen-Programmierung in der Steuerungstechnik



## spsqem (10 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin sehr an der Programmierung mit Hochsprachen interessiert und beschäftige beruflich etwas (WinCC) und privat deutlich mehr (C#, Python) damit.
Inwieweit kommt ihr Steuerungstechniker bzw. Inbetriebnehmer im automatisierungs- und steuerungstechnischen Umfeld mit Hochsprachen in Berührung bzw. wie setzt ihr diese ein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## georg28 (10 August 2022)

Eigentlich immer wichtiger. Das SPS Programm selbst ist immer mehr Programmierung mit Hochsprache SCL bei Siemens und Rest/ Codesys in ST


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2022)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es auch so, dass der "Hochsprachen"-Anteil in der Programmierung einer SPS zunehmen wird,
Man sollte hier aber auch im Auge behalten was wie am sinnvollsten umzusetzen geht. Rein binäre Geschichten (also auch Schrittketten) würde ich weiterhin eher in KOP-FUP-AWL umsetzen.


----------



## spsqem (10 August 2022)

Bausteine schreibe ich natürlich auch fast ausschließlich in SCL, das habe ich jetzt in meiner Einleitung völlig ausgelassen.
Tatsächlich aber interessiert mich was über SCL hinaus sonst noch für Hochsprachen verwendet werden und die jeweiligen Anwendungen dazu in der Automatisierungstechnik.
Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon einiges über OOP gelesen was natürlich in diese Richtung geht


----------



## Tschoke (11 August 2022)

Mit irgendeiner Hochsprache programmiert sind eigentlich alle Programme die über der SPS stehen. Z.B. Prozessleitsysteme, Scada, mde, bde, ERP...
Es gibt dann halt noch den Unterschied, ob man sich ein fertiges System kauft oder ob man es selber programmiert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> (also auch Schrittketten) würde ich weiterhin eher in KOP-FUP-AWL umsetzen.


Gerade die in Graph und auf keinen Fall mehr AWL.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2022)

Eigentlich kann man sich die Diskussion sparen.
Wir sehen doch alle die Entwicklung.
Natürlich nimmt der Anteil der Hochsprachen zu.
Sei es auf der SPS oder eben im Umfeld.
Es ist eine Evolution.
Nicht alles aus der „IT-Welt“ ist vernünftig auf die Automatisierung umsetzbar.
Und so manche fallen mit ach so tollen Konzepten auf die Schnauze


----------



## georg28 (11 August 2022)

Aber auch Objektorientierung im Sps Programm wird immer mehr, allein wenn man neuere Bibliotheken von Beckhoff verwendet.
Ohne eigene Bausteine selbst zu so zu programieren.
Oder auch bei der Visu TE2000 von Beckhoff  kommt man irgendwann zum Thema Javascript. Auch bei bei WINCC Unified bei Siemens kommt irgendwann mal Javascript. Bei meiner letzten Firma wurde die Visu mit Python programmiert. Auch irgendwelche Programme um Daten aus einer SPS zu bekommen oder reinschreiben z.B. OPC UA Client. Also es wird jedenfalls mehr


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 August 2022)

spsqem schrieb:


> Bausteine schreibe ich natürlich auch fast ausschließlich in SCL, das habe ich jetzt in meiner Einleitung völlig ausgelassen.
> Tatsächlich aber interessiert mich was über SCL hinaus sonst noch für Hochsprachen verwendet werden und die jeweiligen Anwendungen dazu in der Automatisierungstechnik.
> Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon einiges über OOP gelesen was natürlich in diese Richtung geht


Bei den Steuerungen geht es zwar immer mehr in Richtung OOP, aber hier gibt es prinzipbedingt Einschränkungen, da manche OOP Funktionalität im Steuerungsumfeld im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes tödlich sein kann. Zum Beispiel die dynamische Speicherzuweisung ist bei Steuerungen nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
Eine SPS hat halt immer noch andere Einsatzgebiete als ein PC Anwendungsprogramm. Das ist auch der Grund warum viele Anwendungsprogrammierer bei ihren ersten Schritten im SPS Umfeld auf die Nase fallen, so ich auch.


----------



## georg28 (11 August 2022)

aber alleine der steigende Datenaustausch durch Steuerungen spricht für Hochsprache. Bitlogik kann traditionell vielleicht sogar besser erledigt


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2022)

georg28 schrieb:


> aber alleine der steigende Datenaustausch durch Steuerungen spricht für Hochsprache. Bitlogik kann traditionell vielleicht sogar besser erledigt


Es gilt ganz einfach der Leitsatz:
"Für jede Aufgabe das geeignete Werkzeug"

Wir gehen mittlerweile soweit, dass wir komplette SCL- oder AWL-Programme nicht mehr akzeptieren.
Bitlogik in KOP/FUP, Schrittketten in Graph.
Berechnungen, Typverwaltung, Datenaustausch in SCL.
Das Schöne an einer SPS ist doch die Vielfalt an Sprachen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Mit irgendeiner Hochsprache programmiert sind eigentlich alle Programme die über der SPS stehen. Z.B. Prozessleitsysteme, Scada, mde, bde, ERP...
> Es gibt dann halt noch den Unterschied, ob man sich ein fertiges System kauft oder ob man es selber programmiert.


Aber auch da kommen immer mehr grafische Lösungen im Stile von Node RED, Google Blockly oder ITTT.
Datenbanken, Reports und GUIs werden auch schon ewig grafisch erstellt.


----------



## Tschoke (12 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber auch da kommen immer mehr grafische Lösungen im Stile von Node RED, Google Blockly oder ITTT.
> Datenbanken, Reports und GUIs werden auch schon ewig grafisch erstellt.


Schon klar.
Aber die "grafische" Lösung wurde auch in einer Hochsprache programmiert. So hab ich das gemeint.
Also ich persönlich hab auch schon einen (kleinen) wysiwyg Editor für einen Kunden in c# geschrieben. Da konnte man dann SPS variablen mit HTML Objekten Verknüpfung und dann generieren lassen...


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> Aber die "grafische" Lösung wurde auch in einer Hochsprache programmiert. So hab ich das gemeint.



Auch klar.
Aber auch in der klassischen Anwendungsprogrammierung kommen immer mehr grafische Tools zum Einsatz.
Die reine Hochsprachenprogrammierung ist quasi auf dem Rückzug


----------



## georg28 (12 August 2022)

M


Blockmove schrieb:


> Auch klar.
> Aber auch in der klassischen Anwendungsprogrammierung kommen immer mehr grafische Tools zum Einsatz.
> Die reine Hochsprachenprogrammierung ist quasi auf dem Rückzug


Nei Ja Grafische Frameworks haben nicht unbedingt eine lange Lebensdauer. Wenn man sich mal anschaut was Microsoft schon so alles gemacht hat


----------

